# Will the Floyd haters please stand up.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

There were a few guys yesterday taking shots. It's easy to kick a man when he's down you know.

C'mon now, come clean. Reply here and speak.

francois


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

I never took shots but I did say he lost the Tour yesterday...and he did...BUT today he won it back!

AMAZING!!!!

Go Floyd!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Gimme a witness?*



francois said:


> There were a few guys yesterday taking shots. It's easy to kick a man when he's down you know.
> 
> C'mon now, come clean. Reply here and speak.
> 
> francois


It's one thing to say a guy doesn't have it but there were some who went way over board and now they got egg all over their faces.

There was one(cough...cough Dirt Boy) who mouthed off quite extensively. Yep...I called you out just like I did yesterday.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*well*

I said he cracked and did not hve it yesterday. HOWEVER, he had it today. Tommorow could be something as well. Stunned and amazed.


----------



## mtnpat (Mar 8, 2002)

totally boring this year (where are THOSE guys?)


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

what you've got to love about him was his reply to a post race race question, which went like this:

Frankie Andreau: Floyd, you must be really happy, this being your first stage win in the Tour

Floyd: I don't care. I've always said I'm here to win the Tour...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, where are the keyboard warriors who said Floyd choked? Come out here. 

YOU GOT SERVED today. SERVED. 

Hope you enjoy the foot Floyd shoved up your a$$es. He rode like a champion today.

"I'm telling you, I want to win the whole race, not just a stage." Great quote by Floyd after today's race.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

I'm not a hater, but I do admit, I gave up on Floyd winning the Tour after his crack yesterday. I know I wasn't alone. What he did today will go down in the legends of cycling. I now have no doubt that Floyd will win the Tour de France.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

francois said:


> There were a few guys yesterday taking shots. It's easy to kick a man when he's down you know.
> 
> C'mon now, come clean. Reply here and speak.
> 
> francois


My wife really hates him and she's been trying to poison my mind. She says he's a thug and has no style. It's probably that bad beard, his block head and the fact that he wears his baseball hate backwards.

I'm resisting, but it's a withering assault.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*yup*



FondriestFan said:


> Yeah, where are the keyboard warriors who said Floyd choked? Come out here.
> 
> YOU GOT SERVED today. SERVED.
> 
> ...


I agree he DID NOT choke.

In fact, I would say that Floyd took a baseball bat filled with rusty nails, jammed it where the sun dont shine, and broke it off at the handle. Yeah, it was nasty. Loved it...


----------



## mtnpat (Mar 8, 2002)

mohair_chair said:


> I now have no doubt that Floyd will win the Tour de France.


agree. He turned pedal stokes in anger today....imagine what will happen in the ITT.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

terry b said:


> My wife really hates him and she's been trying to poison my mind. She says he's a thug and has no style. It's probably that bad beard, his block head and the fact that he wears his baseball hate backwards.
> 
> I'm resisting, but it's a withering assault.


Your wife has obviously never met a real thug.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

This is the only guy who got it right. I'd say he's a believer. Posted by pr0230 yesterday. Nice call! 


> *Landis Bonked and will be back!*
> <hr style="color: rgb(183, 183, 183);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> Flat out Landis Bonked... His skin was dry ( not perspiring) and he had that zoned (I'm starving look ) BUT I'm gonna make it..... AND he made the mountain....
> 
> NOW.... I believe :
> ...


Glad I picked Floyd in out Tour pool. Everyone was laughing at me yesterday. Even if he doesn't come through, he has won a lot of supporters. Hope his career doesn't end after the surgery.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*I have to admit*

I have to say that after stage 17, Floyd has tea bagged all the doubters for sure. WHAT A STAGE HUH???


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

That truely was a miraculous recovery. He must have a good doctor.

So. There you have it, let the flaming commence. :devil:


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

Im no hater, but I thought he had lost it. Today was the most inspiring ride Ive seen from Floyd. Seems he decided to take matters into his own hands. I have to say, Its his tour to lose again. He seems to ride better when he is chasing. What a great ride by Floyd, all the work, on his own, what an effort. 

I was actually yelling at the tv today.

Sean


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll admit, I thought he was done after yesterday. I thought he should have been aggressive earlier on in the Tour. But how many predicted that he would do what he did today? Amazing, amazing stuff.

GO FLOYD!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

rocco said:


> Your wife has obviously never met a real thug.


Thug is a loose term with her. Encompasses just about anyone who elects to look like one, regardless of whether they are or not.


----------



## funknuggets (Feb 4, 2004)

It IS amazing how bandwagon people are. But WOW, that dude has heart. I had to leave and not get to watch the final 30 or so ks, but it says something when you get chills reading the text updates on cyclingnews. That dude has certainly ridden one of the best rides in the tour that I can remember. Straight up studly. This is after a couple of doozy stages too... 

Unbelievable. Mad freaking probs to this dude.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm not a hater and have been rooting for him, but was dissapointed after yesterdays stage. I said he hadn't show the fire that other champions have shown, which to that point he had not shown.

After today I have new respect for the guy. He showed a lot of guts today, whether out of fire or despiration, he got it done.

Go Floyd...


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

mtnpat said:


> totally boring this year (where are THOSE guys?)


I don't think anyone has seriously said it was boring since the sprint stages ended....and let's face it, those are boring. They're not even in the same category as stages like the last three days.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I've never been a big Floyd fan. Don't know why, just didn't like him much. . .until today. Amazing ride, he showed he has balls and I can't remember ever seeing a ride like that on the heels of the let down the day before. As more interviews and features have been done on him the more I'm starting to become a fan.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I'll admit to doubting his chances after yesterday, but I also had the good sense to keep my mouth shut about it. On the off chance landis spends his off season alone in his basement hunkered over a laptop in the dark reading RBR.com pro cycling forum archives, he's gonna get a kick out of yesterdays posts.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> I'm not a hater and have been rooting for him, but was dissapointed after yesterdays stage. I said he hadn't show the fire that other champions have shown, which to that point he had not shown.
> 
> After today I have new respect for the guy. He showed a lot of guts today, whether out of fire or despiration, he got it done.
> 
> Go Floyd...


I see it differently: A true champion does what it takes to win, and nothing more. In part that's about smart strategy, in part it's about not running up the score. No matter how it runs out, he has the heart of a gentleman and a champion. 

And while it doesn't show on TV all that well, with the hip he's been running on champion's fire all season. And good on him for not making excuses with it at every turn.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

I was pulling for other guys in this race. But yesterday I felt really bad for Floyd, that had to be so tough to experience. I will be the first to say that I never thought that he or any other rider for that matter could pull off the stunt that he did today. I would say that he will win, however this tour is NUTS, so I am just going to shut up and watch.


----------



## James OCLV (Jun 4, 2002)

francois said:


> There were a few guys yesterday taking shots. It's easy to kick a man when he's down you know.
> 
> C'mon now, come clean. Reply here and speak.
> 
> francois


I love armchair quarterbacks.... 
No one was kicking him... EVERYONE thought that Floyd's Tour was over yesterday.... 

Yes, he pulled off the ride of the century today, but that doesn't negate some foolish tactical decisions that he has made.

If he loses this Tour to Pereiro, won't you agree that letting him get 30 minutes to "save the team" was a foolish move? That move mayt still cost him the Tour.

I love it... now that Floyd has pulled off the ride of his career, eveyone's saying "Told you so! Told you Floyd wasn't out, blah blah blah....." Can someone please call up the bandwagon?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Well, I am not a landis hater...*

as some of you said. Now collapse, choke, cracked whatever you wanted to call yesterday was yesterday!

I have been queilty cheering him on, even though he is not my favorite rider. BUT he has the best shot for the US to win the TDF this year and That's what I want to see. US in yellow for 8 yrs!

TODAY Landis showed amazing courage, strength and power is dominating and winning the stage today!

That was one of the BEST performaces in the TDF that I have seen and will go down as one of the best ever.

Someone said when was boring and never attacks, well I did that today and showed he still has something left in the bag!!!!


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Guts and heart.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

No egg, yesterday was yesterday. Maybe me using the word "choke" was a bit harsh, but yesterday he looked like crap and blew his chances.
That was my opinion.

TODAY he showed he is an animal and was out for blood! He took everyone's heart right out of their chest and ate it for lunch!

That's resolve and fight! That's what some who is down on their luck and must scrap to win does to overcome failure!

TODAY he rode himself into history. 
Now being only 30 sec behind, he will have the TT of his life and put everyone down for good!

Like I said in my other post, I am not a hater and been cheering for him so we can have another AMERICAN in Yellow on Sunday again!<o></o>


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

How is it possible?? Words cannot describe that effort.

I'm a big Floyd fan but I would not have taken 1000 to 1 odds yesterday that this would occur. I don't like to throw dollars away.

Wow,
fc


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

I never posted but after yesterday I questioned his chances of coming back. It was a lot of time against a lot of riders. I knew he would attack today but I didn't think the other GC contenders would allow him so much time. Surely one of them would be able to contain him was my reasoning. 

It's equally stunning that he was able to sustain his pace/fury/will and that other GC guys never figured out how to match his effort. Bottom line - It was an epic ride! The man became a legend today!


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Today Landis did what my favorite racer (Rassmussen) did yesterday. It is fascinating to see any single rider dominate such tough stages from beginning to the end.

I never though Landis can win the TdF (yesterday's mishap felt like the proverbial "nail in the coffin" from my perspective), but it looks like I underestimated him. I do hope I was dead wrong about Landis.

How can we not love a guy who can dominate the filed like that - even if it is only for one stage. Congratulations Landis, go get that yellow jersey and don't freaking let it go.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

danl1 said:


> I see it differently: A true champion does what it takes to win, and nothing more. In part that's about smart strategy, in part it's about not running up the score. No matter how it runs out, he has the heart of a gentleman and a champion.
> 
> And while it doesn't show on TV all that well, with the hip he's been running on champion's fire all season. And good on him for not making excuses with it at every turn.



I do agree that a true champion does what it takes to win, which is why you see so many jerks on the podium, winners circle, championship stands, etc. It's not that often you see a truly nice guy win at the top levels for the simple fact that it takes a fair amount of arrogance to win.

A person has to believe they are better than everybody else in the race/game, if they don't they have already lost. It's simple psychology. Having that attitude tends to make one arrogant and either liked or disliked by others.

Floyd does seem like a nice guy, which makes it great to see him have such a great chance now to win the tour.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

FondriestFan said:


> Yeah, where are the keyboard warriors who said Floyd choked? Come out here.
> 
> YOU GOT SERVED today. SERVED.
> 
> ...


He's beyond "Champion" this is legendary. Historic proportions.

Floyd is set for life. He doesn't have to do another thing to earn respect in the world of cycling from now on if he doesn't want to. Today's exploit was that special.


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

No hatin' from me. Hopefully in a couple of days I will have to buy my dog a new yellow collar. Yes, we named him Floyd after his last Tour with Disco/USPS.


----------



## elijahm (Jul 17, 2005)

can't imagine how many fans FL won today. anybody notice Bob Roll hasn't posted his Stage 17 commentary on olntv.com/tdf yet? he must be taking his time with his big *mea culpa* after his Stage 16 commentary....

... back to designing my new "Go Floyd" t-shirt!!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I must admit I thought he was toast yesterday but today, OMFG! Let the legend begin. It's now highly likely that he'll win. I'm stunned.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, if you know much about him, the word "thug" can't come to mind. It's too sinister. Cave man, maybe, but not thug.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> No egg, yesterday was yesterday. Maybe me using the word "choke" was a bit harsh, but yesterday he looked like crap and blew his chances.
> That was my opinion.
> 
> TODAY he showed he is an animal and was out for blood! He took everyone's heart right out of their chest and ate it for lunch!
> ...



You weren't cheering for him. Saying he "cracked and choked" isn't cheering for him, chief.

You and all your hater buddies got served today. At least be boy enough to admit it.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sheez, we have a bunch of haters on this board, both of Floyd and of one another, and a bunch of people that sway with the wind.

James OCLV, I agree with you regarding Floyd. Personally, I would love to see Pereiro win. How about the fact that Pereiro got clobbered in the Pyrennes and came back on a break to make up all of that time. How about the way he defended that yellow jersey today. Yeah, he didn't look as good as Floyd, but he is doing pretty darn well.

As far as how I feel about Floyd, the jury is still out on that one. I'm not a big Lance lover either, but Lance has a lot more charisma than Floyd. Floyd can barely string sentences together and his bad boy look is about the only one on the Tour. I might remember Hincpaie with a goatee a couple of years ago, but that is about the only one I can remember in watching the Tours. What manufacturer of anything would want Floyd as their spokesperson, unless it is for whips and chains.

There is also the question of how somebody can suffer so badly the day before and then come out and ride like that today. With the doping scandals running through pro cycling, I am very disappointed with all of it. Heck, I am disappointed with most of professional sports. Yet, like a moron I continue to watch them.

I might have been able to understand Floyd being able to take time out of some of the riders above him on GC, but to take that much time out of all of them? It leaves me wondering, just like it leaves me wondering how Basso and Uhlrich could have been doping and still get clobbered day in and day out by Lance if Lance wasn't doping.

We will have to see what happens in the time trial on Saturday. Then, it will be all over and we will know if Floyd's letting Pereiro get back into it on that break was an issue. If Floyd wins the Tour, letting Pereiro back in will have been a brilliant move. If he loses, it will have been the dumbest thing ever. Of course, there is also Sastre to deal with. Anyway, it should be exciting on Saturday.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

fabsroman said:


> As far as how I feel about Floyd, the jury is still out on that one. I'm not a big Lance lover either, but Lance has a lot more charisma than Floyd. Floyd can barely string sentences together and his bad boy look is about the only one on the Tour. I might remember Hincpaie with a goatee a couple of years ago, but that is about the only one I can remember in watching the Tours. What manufacturer of anything would want Floyd as their spokesperson, unless it is for whips and chains.


To each thier own, but I don't understand this. The more I read about Floyd the more I like. He is very down to earth and a make no excuses type guy. Check out the Bicycling mag interview or the interview in Outside mag. To me he has 10x the personality of Lance, although I will admit Lance alway got on my nerves. Awesome bike rider but I couldn't watch him talk. Floyds look is distinctly American IMO...for better or worse. I think it's great that he isn't as polished. He comes off as very intelligent, yet goofy, in print.

After today I don't know what manufactuer wouldn't want him as a spokesperson.



fabsroman said:


> There is also the question of how somebody can suffer so badly the day before and then come out and ride like that today. With the doping scandals running through pro cycling, I am very disappointed with all of it. Heck, I am disappointed with most of professional sports. Yet, like a moron I continue to watch them.


Everything this year raises questions. I think what happend yesterday is that Floyd had a terrible day. It happens. As for today I think he did what he needed to do....but in the process found out that he has the power to destroy if he wants. Short of tearing up TT's I'm not sure if Floyd was so confident with himself to ride off the front in a stage. He always followed...and looked like he had power to spare. Today he used it.

Or at least that's what I hope to be the case.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FondriestFan said:


> You weren't cheering for him. Saying he "cracked and choked" isn't cheering for him, chief.
> 
> You and all your hater buddies got served today. At least be boy enough to admit it.


 Again you show what a idiot you really are. How the hell do you know who I cheer for? Are you at my house? Are you taping my phone calls and checking my e-mails among friends?

Saying someone choked is not a reason to I hate someone/something?

So I guess I must hate my Miami Dolphins? Like the game the CHOKED against the Jets a few years back? Should I list other teams/drivers/players etc who I felt chokes at some point that I love and cheer for?
<!--[if gte vml 1]><v:shapetype id="_x0000_t75" coordsize="21600,21600" o:spt="75" oreferrelative="t" path="[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@5xe" filled="f" stroked="f"> <v:stroke joinstyle="miter"/> <v:formulas> <v:f eqn="if lineDrawn pixelLineWidth 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 1 0"/> <v:f eqn="sum 0 0 @1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @2 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="prod @3 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @0 0 1"/> <v:f eqn="prod @6 1 2"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelWidth"/> <v:f eqn="sum @8 21600 0"/> <v:f eqn="prod @7 21600 pixelHeight"/> <v:f eqn="sum @10 21600 0"/> </v:formulas> <vath o:extrusionok="f" gradientshapeok="t" o:connecttype="rect"/> <o:lock v:ext="edit" aspectratio="t"/> </v:shapetype><v:shape id="_x0000_i1025" type="#_x0000_t75" alt="" style='width:11.25pt; height:11.25pt'> <v:imagedata src="file:///C:\DOCUME~1\Giovanni\LOCALS~1\Temp\msohtml1\01\clip_image001.gif" o:href="https://forums.roadbikereview.com/images/smilies/rolleyes.gif"/> </v:shape><![endif]--><!--[if !vml]--><!--[endif]--> I guess I must hate myself because I have choked/cracked a few times in some competitions. 

Maybe me using the word choke might of been harsh. I guess when you sit in front a the TV for 5 yrs and cheering him on, then he just blows it at the end can be frustrating. I give him credit. he faced the media and was straight foward on what happend. Today he was as sweet in his post interview.

I guess what ever you say goes. Your in love with Landis sooooo much if any criticism is leveled against him, you fell the need to call others names and know what they are feeling or saying form 3,000 miles away?



My favorite rider was out of the TDF (basso) and I had no real rooting interest any paticular rider. I cheer for the US and Italian riders to be the best in the TDF. Landis looked like the favortite and I got behind him like many others. 


Again we he did today has nothign to do with his performance yesterday!
BUT he did proved today he is a GREAT rider and put on one of the best individual sports performances I have seen in my 36 yrs.

Kinda of like Micheal Jordan taking over a game and know be able to do anything about it!

Will he be my favorite rider? NO, but I hope he wins and sticks it to everyone! 
Now I can also say years from now, I saw Landis ride like a bat out of hell today to get him back in the TDF when EVERYONE thought he was left for dead!!!!

But thank you for letting me know my true feelings O' Great One!


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

Win or lose, and I think he will win, he is incredible. To be riding in pain with such determination is awe inspiring. I'm watching the replay now and can't believe what an unbelievable display of heart it is. I never counted him out yesterday. Too many strange things have happened this tour to count any one out. But, with Landis, he is so unsure of his future, he knows it's now or maybe never. I pray he'll win. He deserves it on nerve alone. Cyclists are incredible athletes. 

Ice Man


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66888&highlight=cracked

Some highlights.......

"Landis is a let-down and frankly I agree that he never had what it took to deserve a win."

"lets be reallistic, floyd landis is the boriest racer i have ever seem in my life, the guy dont chase, the guy dont attack, he just follow the wheels"

"Flyod is just not that good "

"I never belived any of the Floyd Landis hype."


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

<Sorry, this message was meant for DirtBoy>

Maybe you choked. Floyd didn't. There's a difference between giving it your all and coming up short and "choking". If you don't know it, that's your problem.

You're too much of a coward to admit that saying he "choked" was bush league, and the last thing that one of his fans would have done.

But anyway, have a nice evening, hater. The cycling world is laughing at you.


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jan 2, 2003)

desmo13 said:


> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=66888&highlight=cracked
> 
> Some highlights.......
> 
> ...


go desmo! 

Dirt Boy: You've been--


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Fortunately, I stayed out of the Tour boards yesterday.
After the expulsion of Basso, Ullrich and Vino not being able to start and then Valverde's crash, I thought the GC to be wide open with Landis having a very good chance.

When Floyd snap, crackled and popped yesterday, i was shocked.
When I turned on the boob early this morning, i was equally shocked to see Landis way out front. I am still amazed.

I was cheering for no one after Valverde crashed out. Now I am absolutely waving the Landis flag... not to get on the bandwagon, but because after today's performance I really want to see that man win.

If anyone fell short of my expectations it was Hincapie... but we're not talking about him here. I do hope to see him spanking Boonen in the classics next year however.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

*Holy Keeerap!!!*

I knew something was up when I started getting phone calls from friends asking if I'd seen the Tour today. I ran home, jumped on my spin bike and rode it for 3 hours while watching the tivo'd live version. I decided to stay on the spin bike because I had so much energy watching Floyd decimate everyone that I would have been jumping up and down anyway! 
I love that I saw history. I love that I saw a comeback like that! I love that in 50 years, they will still be talking about this. I love that everyone on this board can see that Riis is a prick and we can easily explain Floyds trouble from yesterday to dehydration!! Why else would he drench himself so much. I think Floyd will answer Riis by saying" Who cares what that A**hole said" PANACHE DUDE!!! REAL PANACHE!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Again, I am not a FAN, but I am cheering him on during this race.
What I said has nothing to do with being a coward! He should have NEVER been in that situation and that's why I said he choked away his race, along with be so conservative earlier.

The only thing "Busch League" is your comments and your life. You must have real issues to go so far out and pick on someone who said something you did like about your "hero."

You think I care what anyone thinks? Come one dude. Maybe you do. I have my opinion right or wrong have expressed enough why I said it. Anyone with a brain can figure that one out.

When you are a top contender in his position, his status and in yellow, making mistakes like he did can be considered a choke by others as well. He has proved that he knows how to overcome mistakes and that is something that will always sit with him and the cycling world. How could he be left to dry like that? Why not make SURE you get water and food at all cost and be prepared.

I am still amazed of the people on this board if you disagree with them or say things about their "idols" how you’re ripped apart.

Sad, really sad if you ask me....

And you called me stupid?

Like a said before, maybe choke was a harsh word and rude some the wrong way, but that's how I felt at the time. 
Maybe my meaning is different than yours. But for so many to get bent out of shape and call me names is so sad and just shows how pathetic your life’s' are.<o></o>


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

BTW, those are not my quotes.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*You were*



francois said:


> There were a few guys yesterday taking shots. It's easy to kick a man when he's down you know.
> 
> C'mon now, come clean. Reply here and speak.
> 
> francois


bashing his team talking about how they cost him the tour on another post, you don't call that taking shots at someone?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> Again, I am not a FAN, but I am cheering him on this race.
> Has nothing to do with being a coward! He should have NEVER been in that situation and thatt's why I said he choked away his race, anlong with be so conservitive earlier.
> The only thing "busch league" is your comments.


Dude, spellcheck/ read what you wrote before you post... you are getting hard to follow.

BTW, people have bad days even at the pro level. i can only assume that you ride. Have you never had a bad day?

I'm not defending Landis, he's a big boy and showed us all that he can take care of himself. I'm defending bad days.


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> BTW, those are not my quotes.


Heheh, Now who really got 0wn3d?

I'm certain some posters here have a mental age of about 10...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yah I know...Just lazy....
Sorry and will for now on.

Of course I have. But I am not paid lot's of money to win races and NOT make mistakes his team and he made.
Again he proved yesterday was just a "bad day" and kicked everyone’s butts!

Floyd finally showed heart and fight we all love to see and was very stand-up when he faced the media.
That I take me hat off to him!<o></o>


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

DIRT BOY - step away from the keyboard and save whatever dignity you may still have!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

LOL, thanks and good night!

I leave you with my head still up high!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

About the only thing I did today was cycling. I watched the race three times and went on a 2 hour ride. Other than that, I didn't accomplish much at all.

My problem with Floyd is that he talks like a nerd, but wants to portray himself as a hoodlum (e.g., hat backwards, beard/goatee).

Just because he wins the Tour de France doesn't mean that sponsors/advertisers will be lining up left and right. I don't think he will be in any car commercials anytime soon. Don't think he will be making any cameos in movies (i.e., Lance in Dodgeball). He just isn't the type of guy you look at and say, "I wanna be like Floyd." He isn't very good looking either, but I'm a guy so I cannot judge that accurately. His wife is pretty good looking though, so maybe he actually is.

I haven't followed Floyd that much, and I am not one to jump on the bandwagon of whoever is winning the Tour de France. I'll have to read more about him, and see how he acts after he wins, if he wins. His wife already thinks that they have made it to the big time if he wins the Tour. She believes that he will be on the Leno, Letterman, and Today shows and that they will be able to buy a bigger house. Problem is that he is going to have to undergo hip surgery and God only knows how he will be riding next year. Of course, it will be a Lance like story for him to undergo a hip replacement and then continue to win the Tour.

With all that said, I do like the fact that he hasn't been making any excuses at all for stage 16 and I also agree that he might have had the power to ride away from everybody on a couple of stages but was just unsure of himself. I thought he looked rather good in the Pyrennes, but he just never attacked and tried to take it to anybody. Again, I agree that it might have been because he was just never in that role. I bet Discovery wishes that he had stayed with them. Then, they might actually have a Tour contender.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

francois said:


> There were a few guys yesterday taking shots. It's easy to kick a man when he's down you know.
> 
> C'mon now, come clean. Reply here and speak.
> 
> francois


Present!


----------



## wheezer (Sep 21, 2004)

*a tactical error*

what could prove to be a bigger tactical error may be the decision to replace the damaged tire (which may never have malfunctioned) in the prologue if floyd winds up losing by about 8 seconds to sastre. but i doubt it. go floyd!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

*Here Sir!*

I admit it, I took a few pokes yesterday. I also admit that Im a Lance lover and don't like Floyd too much. It seemed like he was just trying to squeek by with a Tour win with as little effort as possible. Stage wins were unimportant to him. He made a big statement to the World that Pereiro was insignificant when he let him take nearly 30 minutes and the Yellow jersey and then he bonks hard. To me it cheapens the significance of the Yellow jersey when a lead rider tosses it away just so he doesn't have to defend it. Why even have a Yellow jersey if it means so little during the race? 


HOWEVER, Today I eat crow. His ride today made sports history, not just cycling. What an awesome comeback. Today Floyd had to dig deep and fight hard to win this race. If he wins the TDF now, he truely earned it.


----------



## Shockee (Feb 12, 2004)

*wrongo buddy!*



elijahm said:


> can't imagine how many fans FL won today. anybody notice Bob Roll hasn't posted his Stage 17 commentary on olntv.com/tdf yet? he must be taking his time with his big *mea culpa* after his Stage 16 commentary....
> 
> ... back to designing my new "Go Floyd" t-shirt!!


No mea culpa needed. Roll actually picked Floyd to win today's stage in the pre-race show. He also countered Ligget's and Sherwin's insistance that Floyd absolutley could not win the Tour. Roll was a believer this morning, and Floyd confirmed that it's never over till its over.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

So much posturing here for no reason. So a few people lost hope for Landis. A few people never had any hope for him (like myself). Big deal. Landis showed us what he is made of and personally I loved it.

Bottom line, I doubt that anyone 'hates' any of the TdF riders. On the contrary we look up to these people. They are the champions that we will never be.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*wake up*



DIRT BOY said:


> LOL, thanks and good night!
> 
> I leave you with my head still up high!


Hey, I am an amateur by the best of maybe any standard. BUT, I have had the pleasure and I say honor of riding with some really tough folks on the bik many many years ago. I have known and trained with a few Juniors from 7-11 back in the early 80's. My bud blew his knees and could not ride even at that level. I was just at best a guy who they let hang until the pace picked up.

They have bad days. They make mistakes. They are after all human. That was I stress again many many years ago and I will tell you now before you go on any further that you are really so very off and well just plain wrong on this topic. In fact, you are insulting alot of folks who never even dream of riding at that level and really it demens what these folks do on the bike. Its childish, naive and just plain false to think that ""at that level blah blah blah". Bag it and do yourself a favor, ride with stronger riders and learn something.

You see, sadly, experienced riders kind of well chuckle when they read what you tyope because it is at best a water cooler wet dream. If you ever train with that kind of dedication, effort and hellish will or even just try to hang with a "b" team, I would hope that some how you get humility and really just well....shut up. Stop demeaning one of the greatest sports ever dreamt of because you think you have an idea of "that level". You dont. I dont and I will tell you now, its not "that level", no, its another dimension and yes, they are that good. 

BUT, the ae human, they have egos and yes, they make erros because they try to go beyond their physical limits and because they are putting it all out there. It is sheer courage to train that hard......


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm glad that Landis cracked. I don't care for him or his style, his stupid smirk or rediculous sunglasses. I also have no idea how a pro rider with such a large backside can outclimb the climbers. The attack he put in yesterday has brought out my respect for him. That however, doesn't change the fact that I still hate him.


----------



## team_sheepshead (Jan 17, 2003)

Maybe this belongs in another thread, but here goes. <i>Chapeau</i> to Floyd. Certainly one of the most amazing performances I've seen in a bike race. Greatest ride in modern times? Maybe. 
* Stage 16, 2003: T. Hamilton gets dropped, fights back, attacks, then solos for 94km to the victory with a broken collarbone. (OK, maybe he was doping.)
* Final stage, 1989: LeMond beats Fignon by 58 seconds over 24km(!!) in the final TT to win Le Tour during the bicentennial of the French Revolution. <i>Merde!</i>

Greatest ride ever? We'll argue that one forever. H*ll, in 1950 Gino Bartali crashed twice, was pelted with rocks and kicked and punched by French fans...then went on to win the stage.

My question is: On Stage 17, what happened to CSC, T-Mobile and Caisse d'Epargne?? What were these guys thinking? CSC chased down the first break (Simoni, et. al), but they could not get their act together to chase when Landis had 4 and then 5 minutes on the peloton??? CSC, AG2R and T-Mobile were letting Caisse do all the work. These teams didn't kick it in until Landis had more than <i>9 minutes</i> on the peloton.

Were their riders just destroyed, or did they really underestimate Landis so greatly? Landis won this like a champion. CSC, AG2R and T-Mobile lost it, too.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

fabsroman said:


> My problem with Floyd is that he talks like a nerd, but wants to portray himself as a hoodlum (e.g., hat backwards, beard/goatee).


Seriously, where do you live? Backward hat and goatee is hoodlum? Out here in So Cal go to any golf course (if you can afford it) and you see multi-millionaires with goatees and backwards hats (except they say Nike or Ping). You must be living in some funky cultural vacuum in Podunk. Also, have you actually listened to Floyd talk, he's very articulate but I imagine your preconceived ideas about looks have kept you from actually making an informed opinion about him, how very open minded.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Nope, don't really look up to any professional athletes. They are champions at what they do, but they are merely entertainers. Just like watching a movie. We watch cycling as a form of entertainment. Just like we watch football, baseball, basketball, soccer, etc.

The real people to look up to are the honest people. In my profession, I find very few of them and am delighted as heck when I do find them. Other people to look up to are soldiers, doctors, firefighters, and police officers (sans the bad ones). Could you imagine what the world would be like if nobody lied and everybody did what they said they would do?

I read a lot about Landis last night and I will be routing for him tomorrow, but I will not be looking up to him or even wishing I was him. He seems to be a down to earth guy, even if he is a rebel of sorts. If he wins the Tour, what will he be doing afterward? He will have his hip replaced and possibly never win again or race professionally again. What happens if his cycling career is over? Plus, look at how many lairs/cheats are in professional cycling (i.e., doping).


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I agree with a lot that you said. These guys in another world when it comes to riding a bike. And no, I probably cannot hold ther wheels for more than a minute .

I guess you don't get my point. Yes they are human just like us. BUT from Landis, to his team and DS, this is their JOB and they are paid lots and lots of money NOT to make mistakes. That all! Yes all HUMANS make mistakes and all great athletes make them. My overall point was, the greats DON"T make mistakes at the wrong time. BUT he made of for it more than ANYONE could imagine and that is what a GREAT rider does.

I never meant to really put him down. I just think he blew that stage and made crucial mistakes that could have and could still cost him the TDF.
Looks like yesterday's effort will get him in Yellow at the end.

If you still don't realize what I meant, then forget it and let's all move on. Maybe I am not getting my point over correctly.

Also my riding ability has NOTHING to do with this. I have coached and trained others in various things who have succeeded and failed at on my advice and abilities, Have all not failed? On their level and mine it hurts as well. Hopefully we learn and become better.<o></o>




ttug said:


> Hey, I am an amateur by the best of maybe any standard. BUT, I have had the pleasure and I say honor of riding with some really tough folks on the bik many many years ago. I have known and trained with a few Juniors from 7-11 back in the early 80's. My bud blew his knees and could not ride even at that level. I was just at best a guy who they let hang until the pace picked up.
> 
> They have bad days. They make mistakes. They are after all human. That was I stress again many many years ago and I will tell you now before you go on any further that you are really so very off and well just plain wrong on this topic. In fact, you are insulting alot of folks who never even dream of riding at that level and really it demens what these folks do on the bike. Its childish, naive and just plain false to think that ""at that level blah blah blah". Bag it and do yourself a favor, ride with stronger riders and learn something.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Dirt Boy,

Who did you used to ride with on the 7-11 junior team? I used to race rather competitively back then from about 1985 until 1989 (i.e., when I had to start college), and Jonas Carney was a pain in my rear. That guy was pretty good. Of course, I have been reading some old history about him, especially about him suing the cycling committees, and have lost a lot of respect for him over it, but he still was a very good rider. I remember that he hated the flat courses because it kept the pack together, and it appears as though he hated them as a pro too. Me, I completely agree with him. My worst wreck was behind the White House while racing on the ellipse, where it was completely flat and without any corners. Had to go to the hospital on that one. Another thing I remember is that Julich towed Carney around the Nationals road course out west and Carney thanked Julich by outsprinting him to the line, and they were teammates on the 7-11 junior team at that time. Glad to see that Julich made it to the European side of pro cycling.


----------

